# 99050 and 99051



## drsnpatil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
Which is the *key componant* we need check when coding 99050 and 99051?
Greatly appreciated any help.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 8, 2009)

These are additional codes that get added on to all other services provided during that encounter.  The 99050 is for when the office is ordinarily closed but you agree to see the patient at that time, such as early morning before the office opens, or after hours or during your closed lunch time.  Your policies and procedures will set out your scheduled office times for the practice, your documentation for the encounter will indicated the office was closed.  Not to be used because you are running late with scheduled visits.
The 99051 is to be used for your visits that scheduled for your regular evening, weekend, or holiday hours.  Again your policies and procedures will set out when you are available for appointments in the evening, weekends or holidays.  Your documentation will indicatethe time of the encounter.
I call these premium appoinments and therefore they have a premium charge attached, if the patient is unwilling to accept the additional charge then they should not get a premium appointment time.


----------

